# Alternative Wärmeleitpaste(n) im Test



## Rain_in_may84 (14. April 2008)

*Alternative Wärmeleitpaste(n) im Test*

Hallo liebe Community.

dieser Thread sollte ein besonderer werden, leider ist es nicht ganz so geworden wie ich es mir vorgestellt hatte. Doch dazu später mehr. 

Vor einiger Zeit habe ich das hier in der Rumpelkammer gefunden: Alternative Wärmeleitpaste 
Woraufhin ich mir dann den (gefakten) Test durchgelesen habe und folgenden Kommentar abgegeben habe:


Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> Ich glaub das probier ich in ein paar Monaten mal aus. Da kommt auf meinen jetzigen Celeron mal Zahnpasta und andere lustige Sachen. Denn wenn der die Mücke macht ist eh nicht so schlimm.
> Außerdem haben die Prozessoren einen Schutzmechanismus und takten sich bei zu hoher Temperatur herunter und schalten sich ganz ab.
> Aber sehr gut geschriebener Artikel



So nun sind einige Monate rum und mein neuer Prozessor (E8200) soll Heute kommen. Also habe ich mir vorhin eine tolle Auswahl an zähflüssigen Sachen besorgt: Zahnpasta, Ketchup, Duschbad und Sonnecreme.

hier sind die Sachen zu sehen und noch die WLP und der Reinigungsalkohol



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und ich wollte mal gucken ob sich einige Sachen als Wärmeleitpaste bzw als kurzfristigen Ersatz eignen, aus reinen Interesse 

Die Testkonfiguration:
* CPU: Celeron S 430 @3,33 GHz @1,375 Volt
Mainboard: Gigabyte G33M-DS2R
Kühler: Apack Zerotherm CF 800
Grafik: Palit 9600GT
RAM: 2x2GiB G.Skill 8000 @ 492 MHz
HDD: Hitachi 250GB S-ATA
NT: Enermax Infiniti 650W
 + W-Lan PCI Karte und S-ATA DVD Brenner von Samsung
Betriebsystem: Win XP Pro
EIST: aktiviert
Thermal throtteling: aktiviert
Shutdown Temprature: 60°C (niedrigster Wert)*

Testaufbau: Ich habe mich für einen offenen Testaufbau entschieden(ohne Seitenteil) und für meinen Apack Zerotherm als Kühler (nicht für den Boxedkühler) weil ich nicht den Einfluss von schlechter Gehäuselüftung und schlechten Kühler im Ergebnis haben wollte bzw dass die Beiden mir das Ergebnis verfälschen.
Für den "Loadmodus" habe ich den 32M SuperPi Durchlauf genommen.

Zuerst habe ich meinen PC ganz normal (mit WLP) getestet und habe im Windows die Temperaturen mit dem Gigabyte Tool EasyTune 5 ausgelesen. 
* Ergebnis: 28° C idle und 39° C load*

Wie ihr sehen könnt ist der Celeron selbst mit Übertaktung und Overvolting noch relativ kühl. Was mich ja so sicher gemacht hat, dass es mit den "Haushaltsmitteln" klappen könnte.


Der Celeron mit Alkohol gereinigt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Als erstes war die Zahnpasta dran, weil ich der am meisten zutraute. Also etwas Zahnpasta auf den Kühler, das Ganze schön verteilen kurz auf die CPU setzen und Verteilung überprüfen. Alles sitzt, also Kühler festschrauben und los geht´s.

Der CF 800 mit Zahnpasta



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich hab mal kurz ins BIOS reingeguckt Temperatur war nichts besonderes ~28° C, im Windows angekommen und den PC ca. 5 Minuten "rumidlen" lassen Ergebnis: tolle 27° idle
Dannach SuperPi 32M gestartet, die Temperaturen sahen auch gut aus maximal 41°.
Doch dann nach ca. 8 Minuten der Schreck: plötzlich ging der PC aus und wollte auch nicht mehr richtig hochfahren, es war ein ständiges wieder anlaufen. 
In Windeseile habe ich den Netzschalter gedrückt und damit der CPU (die hoffentlich noch ganz war!?) eine kleine Abkühlungspause verschafft.
Nach ca. 3 Minuten Ruhe hab ich die Kiste wieder angeschmissen und puh, was für ein Glück sie lief noch, sogar mit 3,3 GHz 
Nachdem ich etwas glücklicher war, guckte ich kurz ins BIOS rein und das zeigte mir immer noch eine CPU-Temperatur von 39°C an. Der Prozessor musste folglich eine Temperatur von 60°C überschritten haben.
Was mich an dieser Stelle dazu bewog das Experiment mit der Zahnpasta abzubrechen und nach dem Fehler zu suchen.
Als erstes dachte ich, ich hätte den Kühler falsch montiert, aber dem war nicht so.
dagegen sprechen: 
1. das die Kühlammelen warm waren also fand ein Wärmeaustausch statt.
2. Alle 4 Schrauben von dem CPU-Kühler waren fest
3. ich hatte einen Schraubenzieher zwischen Kühlerbackplate und Gehäuse geklemmt, damit die Backplate beim Kühlerabschrauben nicht herunter fällt. Als der Kühler angezogen war klemmt der Schraubenzieher nicht mehr sondern hat nur noch leichten Kontakt mit der Backplate gehabt.
4. Dieser Schraubenzieher war so heiß, dass ich ihn nicht eine Sekunde anfassen konnte sondern ihn vor Schreck und Schmerz in die Ecke geschmisse habe.

Es spricht einiges dafür, dass das EasyTune5 die Temperaturen nicht richtig ausgelesen hat oder dieses Programm ein anderen Fühler benutzt als das BIOS bzw die CPU an einer Stelle überhitzt ist, wo nicht der ausgelesen Temperaturfühler sitzt.

Als ich den Kühler heruntergenommen habe, ist mir gleich die Struktur der Zahnpasta ins Auge gefallen, sie war trotz der hohen Teperaturen fast vollständig fest geworden.
Es gab also keinen wirklichen Fehler und alles war korrekt, blos dass die Zahnpaste sehr isolierend gewirkt hat und somit nicht wirklich als Wärmeleitpaste eignet.
Die Reinigung war auch alles andere als einfach, mit Küchentuch und Reinigungsalkohol war da nichts zu machen, da musste Spülmittel und Wasser dran.

Diese Erfahrung mit der Zahnpasta hat mich dazu gebracht das Ganze abzublasen, weil der Ketchup hat zu viel Zucker, welcher bei hoher Temperatur karamelisieren kann, der Sonnencreme  und dem Duschbad habe ich generell die gleiche Wirkung wie der Zahnpasta zu gesprochen (also eine eher isolierende und an der Luft aushärtende). Und ich wollte nicht mein Glück heraus fordern und eine nochmalige Abschaltung und/oder eine Beschädigung der CPU oder anderen Komponenten riskieren.

mein Fazit:
ich muss sagen, dass von einer Nichtwärmeleitpaste als Wärmleitpaste oder Ersatz ist generall ab zuraten ist.
Mein Celeron (zwar übertaktet/overvoltet) ist mit einen für ihn überdimensionierten Kühler nicht in der Lage gewesen mit Zahnpasta als Wärmeleitpaste einwandfrei zu funktionieren. Ein Exx0 oder einen Qxxx0 hat schon mit Standardeinstellungen eine Abwärme, die um einiges höher liegt als die von meinen übertakteten Celeron. Folglich ist hier mit einen Ausfall durch Überhitzung schon bei weniger Auslastung zu rechnen.
Also falls euch die Wärmeleitpaste ausgehen sollte, wartet lieber noch ein paar Tage um euch WLP zu kaufen als irgend einen Ersatz zu benutzen und somit eine Beschädigung der CPU zu riskieren.
Ich hoffe ihr hattet trotz der knappen Testergebnisse Spaß beim lesen.

Schöne Grüße euer Rain

PS. Ich habe bewusst das Risiko einer Beschädigung der CPU in Kauf genommen, weil meine neue CPU Heute kommt ein Verlust des billigen Celerons zu verschmerzen ist.
Ich habe zudem mit allen Mitteln versucht eine Überhitzung zu verhindern (durch diverse BIOS Einstellungen).


----------



## StellaNor (14. April 2008)

*AW: Alternative Wärmeleitpaste(n) im Test*

Wohoo - ich bin hellauf begeistert von diesem Test. Ich bin mir sicher, dir würde ein Platz neben PCGH_Daniel_W gebühren für die Rubrik "PC in Gefahr"

Schade wegen dem Ketchup. Karamelisierte CPU-Kühler sind wie gebrannte Mandeln - einfach nur lecker 

Ich war schon immer gegen Blend-A-Med und bin mir sicher, dass mit Colgate subzero Temperaturen drin gewesen wären

Von mir erhältst du vorläufig den Award für den besten Praxis-Test 2008 auf PCGHx


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (14. April 2008)

*AW: Alternative Wärmeleitpaste(n) im Test*



StellaNor schrieb:


> Wohoo - ich bin hellauf begeistert von diesem Test. Ich bin mir sicher, dir würde ein Platz neben PCGH_Daniel_W gebühren für die Rubrik "PC in Gefahr"
> 
> Schade wegen dem Ketchup. Karamelisierte CPU-Kühler sind wie gebrannte Mandeln - einfach nur lecker
> 
> ...



Tänks 

Mehr ging nicht ich hatte nur Blend-A-Med die hat nur bis 5°C runtergekühlt 

MFG


----------



## BMW M-Power (14. April 2008)

*AW: Alternative Wärmeleitpaste(n) im Test*

Hö, geil, was man nicht alles macht wenn einem langweilig ist


----------



## killer89 (14. April 2008)

*AW: Alternative Wärmeleitpaste(n) im Test*

Ich find den Beitrag bei Silenthardware einfach zuuuu geil XD. Ich wollte denn beim 1. April-Thread posten, hab den aber net gefunden .


----------



## Hyperhorn (14. April 2008)

*AW: Alternative Wärmeleitpaste(n) im Test*

Das mit der Zahnpasta war eine (nicht so) coole Idee


----------



## exxe (14. April 2008)

*AW: Alternative Wärmeleitpaste(n) im Test*

erdnussbutter soll ganz gut sein, stand mal in der maximiumPC 
aber die nur feine nehmen....


theoretich sollte es ja zumindest bei älteren prozessoren jede paste mit dieser konsitenz und partikelgrösse tun


----------



## xQlusive (14. April 2008)

*AW: Alternative Wärmeleitpaste(n) im Test*

beiäteren geht es theoretisch auch ohne  weil die abwärme ist ja nicht so hoch, denke ich mal... habe noch nen schönen tipp: silicon, mir fällt atm nichts ein, was du a schwerere abbekommst, und b besser isoliert =D


----------



## No_Limit (14. April 2008)

*AW: Alternative Wärmeleitpaste(n) im Test*

Respekt für die Arbeit und die Einsatzbereitschaft,

sehr interessant , wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen wenn man was im Haushalt hätte was WLP ersetzten (zumindest vorübergehend) könnte.

weiter so 

mfg No_Limit


----------



## Lee (14. April 2008)

*AW: Alternative Wärmeleitpaste(n) im Test*

Ich glaube ich kann mir mitlerweile denken was Asus beim Striker II Formula als Wärmeleitmittel benutzt hat

Ansonsten, find ich es genial, dass jemand so etwas mal ausprobiert. Ich würde niemals Zahnpasta auf meine CPU schmieren.

Hut ab


----------



## riedochs (14. April 2008)

*AW: Alternative Wärmeleitpaste(n) im Test*

Netter Test 

Das Ergebnis war aber irgendwie abzusehen


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (15. April 2008)

*AW: Alternative Wärmeleitpaste(n) im Test*



riedochs schrieb:


> Netter Test
> 
> Das Ergebnis war aber irgendwie abzusehen




Danke 

Naja, das es ganz so schlimm ist hätte ich nicht gedacht. Das Zeug hat unwahrscheinlich isolierdend gewirkt ^^



XtremeFX schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich kann mir mitlerweile denken was Asus beim Striker II Formula als Wärmeleitmittel benutzt hat
> 
> Ansonsten, find ich es genial, dass jemand so etwas mal ausprobiert. Ich würde niemals Zahnpasta auf meine CPU schmieren.
> 
> Hut ab



 ASUS powered by Blend-A-Med 
"Blend-A-Med the one and only Wärmeleitpaste"

Naja wenn man mal was sagt soll man auch dazu stehen 


MFG


----------



## Kreisverkehr (15. April 2008)

*AW: Alternative Wärmeleitpaste(n) im Test*

lol, ich wär auch nie auf so eine Idee gekommen. Respekt.
Irgendwie fände ich aber eine Karamelierte CPU doch ganz ansprechen,,,


----------



## killer89 (15. April 2008)

*AW: Alternative Wärmeleitpaste(n) im Test*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> lol, ich wär auch nie auf so eine Idee gekommen. Respekt.
> Irgendwie fände ich aber eine Karamelierte CPU doch ganz ansprechen,,,


mich würd mal der Duft interessieren


----------



## Kreisverkehr (15. April 2008)

*AW: Alternative Wärmeleitpaste(n) im Test*

hm...mich würd mal interessieren, ob man sich ein flüssiges WLP-Pad selber basteln kann mit zinn-quecksilber-legierung...vllt mit ZTahnpasta vermischt, damits nicht rausläuft?


----------



## killer89 (15. April 2008)

*AW: Alternative Wärmeleitpaste(n) im Test*

 try your best


----------



## Intel_Nvidia_Fighter (15. April 2008)

*AW: Alternative Wärmeleitpaste(n) im Test*

In einem anderen Forum habe ich mal gelesen, daß einer angeblich Bleistift als WLP (oder wie man das dann immer nennen kann) verwendet haben soll und damit einen QX6700 stabil mit 3.8GHz betrieb. Kann ich mir ehrlich eigentlich nicht vorstellen, daß das stimmt.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (15. April 2008)

*AW: Alternative Wärmeleitpaste(n) im Test*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> hm...mich würd mal interessieren, ob man sich ein flüssiges WLP-Pad selber basteln kann mit zinn-quecksilber-legierung...vllt mit ZTahnpasta vermischt, damits nicht rausläuft?



Much fun 
Quecksilber soll sehr gesundheitsfördernd sein (hab ich gehört)
Wie sagt man so schön, Probieren geht über Studieren. Wenn du ein Ergebniss hast, kannst du es ja posten 



killer89 schrieb:


> mich würd mal der Duft interessieren



Also der Duft der Zahnpasta war sehr angenehm, leider hat der Kühler den frischen Geruch nicht im Raum verteilt, es war leider nur lokal begrenzt.

MFG


----------



## Kreisverkehr (15. April 2008)

*AW: Alternative Wärmeleitpaste(n) im Test*

mhm, dafür hab ich keine Hardware, die ich damit foltern würde...
Ja gut, leicht giftig und Kurzschlussgefährdet...

Wenn ich mal einen Rechner finde, dem ich das antun würde, dann mach ich selbstverständlich nen Test.


----------



## Fifadoc (15. April 2008)

*AW: Alternative Wärmeleitpaste(n) im Test*

erstmal: nice test 



Intel_Nvidia_Fighter schrieb:


> In einem anderen Forum habe ich mal gelesen, daß einer angeblich Bleistift als WLP (oder wie man das dann immer nennen kann) verwendet haben soll und damit einen QX6700 stabil mit 3.8GHz betrieb. Kann ich mir ehrlich eigentlich nicht vorstellen, daß das stimmt.



ich kanns mir durchaus vorstellen. Die Arctic Silver WLP ist auch mit metallteilchen versetzt um die leitfähigkeit zu fördern und graphit ist schonmal metallisch. Man konnte früher ja auch mit Bleistift nen Celeron/Duron OCen. Wenn du nen weichen bleistift nimmst, und es schaffst damit ne schicht auf dei CPU zu bekommen, denk ich schon, dass das nen ähnlichen effekt hat wie schlechte WLP.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (15. April 2008)

*AW: Alternative Wärmeleitpaste(n) im Test*

Seit wann ist denn bitte Graphit metallishc? Das ist einfach nur Kohlenstoff, dessen einzelne Schichten per intermolekularen Kräften zusammenhalten, also Van-der-Waals, und nciht per Atombindungen. Nur Stromleitend kanns sein, wegen evtl delokalisierten Pi-Elektronen...


----------



## killer89 (15. April 2008)

*AW: Alternative Wärmeleitpaste(n) im Test*

vllt hat er sich deshalb gedacht, dass es metallisch is   aber soweit ich weiß soll Kohlenstoff doch ziemlich gut leiten, also vorstellen kann ich mir das schon, das als WLP zu nutzen


----------



## Kreisverkehr (15. April 2008)

*AW: Alternative Wärmeleitpaste(n) im Test*

ja, aber Kohlenstoff leitet vllt Strom, aber doch keine Wärme? Verbrennt doch höxtens? Wie gesagt, testen kann ichs auf Grund fehlender Test-CPU..


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (15. April 2008)

*AW: Alternative Wärmeleitpaste(n) im Test*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> ja, aber Kohlenstoff leitet vllt Strom, aber doch keine Wärme? Verbrennt doch höxtens? Wie gesagt, testen kann ichs auf Grund fehlender Test-CPU..



Nein, es gibt Nanokohlenstoffröhrchen, die haben einen um 10-20 mal besseren Leitwert als Kupfer und Silber. Allerdings ist das Hightech Material und kein Bleistiftgraphit 

MFG


----------



## Kreisverkehr (15. April 2008)

*AW: Alternative Wärmeleitpaste(n) im Test*

jaaa, DAS ist High-Tec.
Auf molekularer Ebene. Wie gesagt, ich muss mal schauen, ob ich so ein Opfer, äh Testrechner malträtieren kann. Momentan hab ich eh wenig Zeit.


----------



## killer89 (15. April 2008)

*AW: Alternative Wärmeleitpaste(n) im Test*



Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> Nein, es gibt Nanokohlenstoffröhrchen, die haben einen um 10-20 mal besseren Leitwert als Kupfer und Silber. Allerdings ist das Hightech Material und kein Bleistiftgraphit
> 
> MFG


Das meinte ich  
Vielleicht kann man mit dem Graphitstaub halt "nur" die Leitfähigkeit von normaler WLP erreichen, da das nicht fein genug ist, aber beeindruckend find ich das schon, *wenn es funzen sollte.

*MfG


----------



## Kreisverkehr (15. April 2008)

*AW: Alternative Wärmeleitpaste(n) im Test*

naja, Kohlenstoff hat viele verschiedene Erscheinungsformen, die sich alle nur in ihren Bindungstypen unterscheiden...Und sTruktur, versteht sich.

Diamant ist auch nur Kohlenstoff...Kristallstruktur mit Atombindungen...


----------



## Oliver (16. April 2008)

*AW: Alternative Wärmeleitpaste(n) im Test*

Ich habe dich auf der Startseite verewigt:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,640101/News/PCGH_Extreme_Zahnpasta_als_Waermeleitpastenersatz/


----------



## holzkreuz (16. April 2008)

*AW: Alternative Wärmeleitpaste(n) im Test*

En Freund von mir hat damals Nivea Creme benutzt...

Hat wohl einwandfrei funktioniert...
Lief 6 Monate ohne Probleme lol


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (16. April 2008)

*AW: Alternative Wärmeleitpaste(n) im Test*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> naja, Kohlenstoff hat viele verschiedene Erscheinungsformen, die sich alle nur in ihren Bindungstypen unterscheiden...Und sTruktur, versteht sich.
> 
> Diamant ist auch nur Kohlenstoff...Kristallstruktur mit Atombindungen...



Joa Diamant hat aber durch die andere Kristallstruktur eine fast doppelt so hohe Wärmeleitfähigkeit wie Graphit 



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Ich habe dich auf der Startseite verewigt:



Coole Sache Danke 



holzkreuz schrieb:


> En Freund von mir hat damals Nivea Creme benutzt...
> 
> Hat wohl einwandfrei funktioniert...
> Lief 6 Monate ohne Probleme lol



wow  
mich würde interessieren was nach den 6 Monaten war... 

MFG


----------



## Kreisverkehr (16. April 2008)

*AW: Alternative Wärmeleitpaste(n) im Test*

ja, aber im Grunde kannst du ja mit Diamant heizen...Nachm Abi kann ich ja mal ziemlich viel testen mit dem Zeugs..

e:/ Mit diamant logischerweise nciht...


----------



## Fabian (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Alternative Wärmeleitpaste(n) im Test*

Bei mir im Praktikum war en totaler pc freak.
Da ich bei einer Firmapraktikum gacht hatte,die farben herstelllen stand im Labor wo ich war natürlich überall farbe rum.
Die Farbproben wurden nach dem Untersuchen weggeschmissen.
Da hat der Laborarbeiter zuhause etwas ausprobiert.Die hatten da ne Kupferfarbe,mit einem relativ hohen Kuperanteil.
Der hat die einfach relativ lange eindicken gelassen bis die so war wie WLP und dann als wlp benutzt.Der meinte die Temperaturen wären soetwas von kühl gewesen.
Haätte am liebsten was von der farbe,habe aber verpennt mir was mitzunehmen.


----------



## riedochs (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Alternative Wärmeleitpaste(n) im Test*

Kupfer leitet eben gut. Wobei besser als diverse Pasten mit Silberanteil kann es auch nicht wirklich gewesen sein.


----------



## Fabian (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Alternative Wärmeleitpaste(n) im Test*

jo glaube ich auch nicht^^
aber trotzdem geil,theoretisch könnte man sich seine eigene wärmeleitpaste wachen,und gucken wann sie die perfekten eigenschaften hat^^


----------



## maGic (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Alternative Wärmeleitpaste(n) im Test*

ich hab mal auch Athlon XP 1700 (Palomino) Getribeöl als WLP 
verwenden. ist geringfügig kühler als WLP
Aber es stinkt


----------

